# heel lift issues



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

If the heel lift is significant, there isnt a cheap fix.

Imo, either your boots are too big or the brand/model you have is not a good fit for you. Either way the only fix is new boots.

All those thing you mentioned are assistive aids that'll make a good fit slightly better. They wont fix bad heel lift.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Consider adding a simple product called 'Strapins' to that list is my suggestion. I didn't buy them for that but it is a definite side benefit I have found. I think someone else on here was also saying they had skinny ankles and Strapins help them sort it.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

First is to make sure the boots are the correct size.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

speedjason said:


> First is to make sure the boots are the correct size.


Very true, unfortunately all snowboard boots will pack out eventually leading to some heel lift I have found. Seems to be a universal problem for a snowboarder. Sometimes it's often about getting a decent life span out of your investment by any means possible.


----------



## whatever125 (Nov 20, 2018)

Boots are the correct size. I got my feet sized from a snowboarding store and they helped me picked out a pair. I didn't have heel lift issue then but now I do since the boots have broken in


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

whatever125 said:


> Boots are the correct size. I got my feet sized from a snowboarding store and they helped me picked out a pair. I didn't have heel lift issue then but now I do since the boots have broken in


Sorry, but they aren’t the right size. Most stores aren’t great about proper fitting, and boots are supposed to fit properly *after* they break in, not before. (Read the boot fitting threads on here if you really want to figure out your proper size.)

Insoles won’t usually help with heel lift. They will sometimes take up volume, but that doesn’t usually help a lot with the heel. 

J bars and foam pieces are essentially the same thing - it’s just a matter of how they are fit. If the issue is really serious, go to a proper boot fitter and have them install whatever j bars and additional foam that will help. Otherwise you can try to put them in yourself following some vids on YouTube.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

When boots pack out, they typically get softer not looser.

A good pair of boots should last 100 days (fyi my number no science or researched data behind lt). That's 100 days on hill not calandar days.

I know it sucks to hear that you prob dont have the right boot size or right boots for you but chasing fixes will never be as good as starting over and getting a new pair of proper fitting boots.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

whatever125 said:


> I have pretty bad heel lift in my boots and need some help getting rid of it. From what I've read online I can do the following:
> 
> j bars
> boot fitting foam pads
> ...


Yes, all of the above, where to start depends on yer feet and the boots. Start with the most simple and least expensive...see what works and if it doesn't then move on...but its perhaps a combo of things.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just start here https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuW-gT2uGJQ7-30s8M8EAVMbgu6AXtskZ those videos will break down every way you can achieve a better fit.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

whatever125 said:


> Boots are the correct size. I got my feet sized from a snowboarding store and they helped me picked out a pair. I didn't have heel lift issue then but now I do since the boots have broken in


They might be a bit to begin with.
If the boots have removable liners, try using some padding around the ankle area to lock them in.


----------



## pikm57 (Dec 28, 2017)

whatever125 said:


> Boots are the correct size. I got my feet sized from a snowboarding store and they helped me picked out a pair. I didn't have heel lift issue then but now I do since the boots have broken in


For quick estimation if you are in the right size you can take out your insoles from boots and stand on them. You have to have cca. 1cm of overhang (bare foot). If the boots are in the right size then they are just not made for your feet's shape. You can eliminate some free space and get rid of the heel lift to the certain degree with J-bars for example. But the best solution would be the new boots.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just start here https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuW-gT2uGJQ7-30s8M8EAVMbgu6AXtskZ those videos will break down every way you can achieve a better fit.



Dope. I wish I would've know about this sooner. Subscribed for support.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

i get a lot of heel lift since I wear traditional lace boots, so i end up using jbars

Burton's speedzone lacing is pretty good, unfortunately they don't make a boot with regular laces + speedzone anymore (rip Fiend LTD)


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

benjinyc said:


> i get a lot of heel lift since I wear traditional lace boots, so i end up using jbars
> 
> Burton's speedzone lacing is pretty good, unfortunately they don't make a boot with regular laces + speedzone anymore (rip Fiend LTD)


I use a traditional lace boot and have the least heel lift of any boot I've ever used. Lacing ≠ fit.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

fair enough, i'd just assume of all the options out there, traditional lacing wouldn't have as a customizable ankle fit compared to boots with speed zone or dual-zone boa etc

like as you break-in the boot more, you can crank the ankle boas or pull on the speed zones more to keep it snug, laces are not as easy

i still prefer laces


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

You're right laces definitely aren't as easy, but they're by far more adjustable than any other system if you know how to tie them properly. I keep the bottom half loose, crank them super tight at the ankle and lock them off, then again at the top of the calf. I also use the 'bunny ears' part of the lacing once done up tight to loop around the boot hooks again, which makes it impossible for the boot to loosen more than maybe 5% through the day. I've drawn blood on more than one occasion and my hands have calluses but it's worth it hah. Takes half of the gondola ride up from base too. 

If you just tie them up like regular shoe/boot laces then yeah, the fit is often pretty sloppy.


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

I was getting some heel lift in boots that are sized correctly. I was messing with J-Bars, foot bed shims, different lace tension, insoles, watched all the Angry vids, etc. What I realized is that my instep is low, even though I have a relatively high volume foot. Essentially my foot has the silhouette of a old school golf putter (along with a few other issues). 

Luckily my K2 Darkos have a Boa controlled heel hold chip that has adjustable positioning. I lowered the chip towards my instep (which K2 boot owners advise against) and it fixed my problem for the most part. I may still use some 3M sheet foam to take up some volume, which could work in your case. You may also want to really inspect the inner lace harness of your boots. With some designs you can pull them extremely tight, but the lower portion will remain loose no matter what. In that case you can try relacing the harness by skipping the upper loops.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

benjinyc said:


> fair enough, i'd just assume of all the options out there, traditional lacing wouldn't have as a customizable ankle fit compared to boots with speed zone or dual-zone boa etc
> 
> like as you break-in the boot more, you can crank the ankle boas or pull on the speed zones more to keep it snug, laces are not as easy
> 
> i still prefer laces


Have you tried tying a knot at the ankle before going up on the boots?
Lace can have as many zones as you like.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

speedjason said:


> Have you tried tying a knot at the ankle before going up on the boots?
> Lace can have as many zones as you like.


no, i have not… well I think i need to relearn tying some knots...I just tie mine like sneakers and that may be the problem


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

benjinyc said:


> no, i have not… well I think i need to relearn tying some knots...I just tie mine like sneakers and that may be the problem


Yes, if you want to have different tightness bottom and top, just tie some knots.
You also use over-under when you do the upper part of the boot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

whatever125 said:


> I have pretty bad heel lift in my boots and need some help getting rid of it. From what I've read online I can do the following:
> 
> j bars
> boot fitting foam pads
> ...


Hi Whatever,

The best spot to start is with your barefoot measurements. Also please let us know your current boot size (make and model).

Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Side note, but seriously, this whole 'boots getting loose, tying knots etc argument is all so unnecessary and so 10 years ago I have to say. Just not necessary anymore regardless of the type of boots you are riding in and how new they are. Doing boots up too tight and causing circulation problems is also old news.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Myoko said:


> Side note, but seriously, this whole 'boots getting loose, tying knots etc argument is all so unnecessary and so 10 years ago I have to say. Just not necessary anymore regardless of the type of boots you are riding in and how new they are. Doing boots up too tight and causing circulation problems is also old news.


Old news for old riders. New riders still have the same challenges. Almost every internet shopper buys boots the wrong size, and it's VERY common even for in store purchases to be the wrong size. Thanks for letting the new people know you think they're being silly though.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Deacon said:


> Old news for old riders. New riders still have the same challenges. Almost every internet shopper buys boots the wrong size, and it's VERY common even for in store purchases to be the wrong size. Thanks for letting the new people know you think they're being silly though.


I actually made no comment whatsoever on buying the correct boot size and defer to many others here in that department who are qualified. My point is that EVERYONES boots pack out sooner or later and EVERYONES boots get loose during the day and need to be tightened up, and I don't care how well they are fitted or how experienced the rider is. Ride a lot in the trees in powder and you WILL get heel lift on your rear foot eventually also. This is the reality we all face and stuff around with eventually looking for options, of which there are many as you all know. All I was saying is that 'Strapins' helps my heel lift and I never have to worry about knots etc as my boots do not get loose all day and I don't need to overtighten anything. Anyone still putting up with that shit needs to do some research as snowboard boot manufacturers and shops just want you to buy new boots.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Myoko said:


> EVERYONES boots get loose during the day and need to be tightened up, and I don't care how well they are fitted or how experienced the rider is.


Maybe I need to do a video or something on how I tie mine, because 9/10 days I never need to re-tighten my boots during the day, and if I do it's been an open until close riding day or I've done a lot of hiking. I have no doubt that the Strapins make a difference, but they're not the only way to achieve a similar outcome.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Phedder said:


> 9/10 days I never need to re-tighten my boots during the day


I'm with you. I dont re-tighten my boots during the day. Even if it's a full 8hr day.

Between the 2 of us, I think that's prob over 700 days on hill the past 3 seasons, with little to no re-tigthening  haha

That being said, obv re-tightening could be done sometimes but I don't think its needed all the time or at all.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I reckon you guys are just used to how it becomes looser and adjust accordingly, like everybody else. I simply do not believe boots stay the same for the ENTIRE DAY based on my 20 years of riding and testing. Re-tighten your boots every few hours and tell me you feel NO difference. I do agree however that the better you are, the easier you just adjust to things, but you are adjusting, and this is where we differ I think. We can disagree, it's ok


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I will say that boots with the BOA liner have been the best at eliminating heel lift for me. Super easy to tighten them up and lock my heel down if I start experiencing some lift. I know BOA is not for everyone, but this seems to be the one area where it works quite well. Of course the boots have to fit right to get good performance out of this.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

killclimbz said:


> I will say that boots with the BOA liner have been the best at eliminating heel lift for me. Super easy to tighten them up and lock my heel down if I start experiencing some lift. I know BOA is not for everyone, but this seems to be the one area where it works quite well. Of course the boots have to fit right to get good performance out of this.


Do you mean like K2's Conda BOA? Never seen a BOA liner besides that.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes. I thought I had seen the BOA liners on other boots though. Black Diamond has used it on their ski boots. Not sure if they are still in the game on that or not. All I do know is that the liner is super secure and holds my heel locked down in place. The only one that I have had do this. I generally have to tighten mine up once time once my boots pack out a little after first putting them on. I have been quite pleased.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Quick search and it looks like the 32 Sequence uses a BOA line. Might only be 32 and K2 that have adopted this tech.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

killclimbz said:


> Quick search and it looks like the 32 Sequence uses a BOA line. Might only be 32 and K2 that have adopted this tech.


Ah looks like maybe the tech is spreading. I do like the Conda BOA, but it can be a pain trying to get it to fit without pain if you have a high instep. My left foot is always killing me, but I think I overtighten it since I don't have dual zone lacing on my Maysis. And the boot is a half size too large.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I can say that I love it on my Thraxis. The boot is well fitted though. You can over tighten it of course. I just crank 'em down to snug and I am good. Best internal boot harness I have ever used.


----------



## skibum458 (Mar 7, 2019)

whatever125 said:


> I have pretty bad heel lift in my boots and need some help getting rid of it. From what I've read online I can do the following:
> 
> j bars
> boot fitting foam pads
> ...


I have one foot that is smaller than the other like most people. During the break-in process I had a lot of heel lift on my left foot. The boot fitter at the store I bought them from, Christies in Park City, tried a few different things but we finally got them to fit correctly with a heel lift and full length foot shim. I've been happy ever since. I'm using K2 Canyon boots with BOA system... One thing I did realize was that I noticed any looseness more as I got tired.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

My Salomon Launch has a internal ankle harness. They call it a Str8jkt. It uses a speed lace and not boa but it locks your foot down. Once I have it tighten beginning of the day, I don't have to touch it until I want to take the boot off. Your foot is locked down. 

It's a medium soft boot. I wish Salomon makes a stiffer boot with this tech because this thing is great. My stiffer boot is DC Judge with double boa, and I have to tighten it few times a day.


----------

